# MERM 12th Edition Errata



## JoeysVee (Feb 24, 2009)

It looks like it came out yesterday...

http://ppi2pass.com/ppi/PPIErrata_pg_Errata-MERMe12p1.html 10940623:


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 24, 2009)

Alt + F + P

Thanks!


----------

